# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) شروحات :  }}}}طريقة تحديث iphone 4 لل ios 5.0.1 دون تحديث ال baseband + عملية jailbreak {{{{

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

نبدأ على بركة الله  1: حمل custom firmware للايفون المفتوح رسمي
Download custom firmware iPhone 4 GSM /Activatedالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وهذا للأيفون الذي يحتاج ل   Gevey  أو Gevey Ultra SIM 
Download custom firmware iPhone 4 GSM Unactivated الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  2: حمل برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   3: أدخل iphone وضع dfu mode  والطريقة من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  4: افتح ملف hosts من هذا المسار C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc بواسطة notepad وأزل السطرين الاخيرين ثم save ثم خروج  5: افتح برنامج iREB r5 واضغط على iphone4 انتظر حتى يكمل   6: افتح برنامج itunes اضغط على shift + restore واختر ملف
custom firmware  
وانتظر الى حتى تكمل عملية restore   7: نأتي لعملية jailbreak وهذا فيديو يوضح ذلك
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ماكان من خطأ أو نسيان فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان لعنه الله 
وماكان من صواب فمن الله وحده لا شريك له
وماتوفيقي الا بالله

----------


## salimgsm

وعليكم السلام ورحمة وبركته 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  على الشرح الجميل
لكن اخي الكريم عندي سوال
ايفون 4   فرموير5.0.1 مودام 04.11.08 
هل من الطريق لكي تمشي 
sim gevey
والسوال الثاني هل قمت بتجريب هذه الطريق المشروحة فوق 
وشكر اخي الكريم

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة وبركته 
> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  على الشرح الجميل
> لكن اخي الكريم عندي سوال
> ايفون 4   فرموير5.0.1 مودام 04.11.08 
> هل من الطريق لكي تمشي 
> sim gevey
> والسوال الثاني هل قمت بتجريب هذه الطريق المشروحة فوق 
> وشكر اخي الكريم

 1- الى حد الان ليست هناك  طريقة لتعمل gevey sim على modem 
04.11.08
2- نعم اخي جربتها 100%

----------


## salimgsm

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على المتابع الجميل
تحيتي لك اخي

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## akon

مشكور اخي على الشرح ولكن واجهتني هذه الرسالة :The iphone could be not restored.An unknow error ouccred (2005). ولم تنجح العملية  :Mad:   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> مشكور اخي على الشرح ولكن واجهتني هذه الرسالة :The iphone could be not restored.An unknow error ouccred (2005). ولم تنجح العملية

 قم بإزالة  
iTunes
Bonjour
Apple mobile device
Apple application support
Apple softeware update
Quick Time
ثم اعمل رستارت للكمبيوتر
وأعد تتبيث iTunes حمل آخر اصدار من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## akon

اخي قمت بازالة itunes وجميع مرفقاته وقمت بتحميله من الرابط ولا زالت المشكلة error ouccred (2005)

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> اخي قمت بازالة itunes وجميع مرفقاته وقمت بتحميله من الرابط ولا زالت المشكلة error ouccred (2005)

 تواصل معي أخي عبر الاميل ان شاء الله نجد حل لهذا المشكل
هات اميلك اخي

----------


## akon

مشكورر  يا اخي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] متوفر في اي وقت ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## samo33h

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
لكن عندي سؤال لو تفضلت ، هل هذه الطريقة صالحة للاستخدام مع gevey sim عادي  او من الضروري التوفر على  turbosim ultra 
iphone version 4.3.3
BASBAND 4.10
شكرا

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
> لكن عندي سؤال لو تفضلت ، هل هذه الطريقة صالحة للاستخدام مع gevey sim عادي  او من الضروري التوفر على  turbosim ultra 
> iphone version 4.3.3
> BASBAND 4.10
> شكرا

 نعم  يمكنك استعمال gevey sim عادي 
لأنه عند التحديث إلى 5.0.1 سيبقى baseband كما هو 4.10

----------


## samo33h

شكرا جزيلا اخي جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> شكرا جزيلا اخي جزاك الله خيرا

 العفو أخي

----------


## youzarsif

بارك الله فيك

----------

